# Help drawing oc.



## ravloov (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello! I'm a self taught artist, but I have a problem. Every time I try to draw a OC, or draw someone in a "character" way, It turns out to be sort of a portrait. I can't simplify features 
Anyone has any idea of how or where can I practice this? I tend to make everything "realistic", it's hard for me to ilustrate.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Let's see an example.


----------



## ravloov (Oct 4, 2017)

I tried to simplify it a little, and I'm not saying I don't like it, it's just that I would like to accomplish a kind of a "comic" style, something I can use to create stories, something more quick or dynamic, not this detailed.
http://www.artistforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=51682&thumb=1


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You need to avoid any serious shading an exaggerated features that are prominent.


----------



## ravloov (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks, I'll try later and then come back here


----------

